# Topics > Related topics > Solving the Rubik's Cube >  Human:: Kevin Hays

## Airicist

Rubik's Cube 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7 World Champion

youtube.com/26HTK

twitter.com/HaysCubing

8x8 Rubik's Cube World Record

6x6 Rubik's Cube World Record - 1:33.55

----------

